# "heated Underbelly"



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

OK, since I am attempting to prepare my new 06 28RSDS for the first season of camping in near zero weather







I decided to test the whole heated underbelly thing. Took a thermocouple and measured 35 degrees outside this afternoon. The trailer thermostat was set to 66 degrees. Well, sticking the thermocouple into the underbelly by the waste dump valve handles yeilded a 45 degree temperature. Clearly the underbelly was doing something. Not sure what happens in the 20's, but thought you might like to know that there is some benefit.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> OK, since I am attempting to prepare my new 06 28RSDS for the first season of camping in near zero weather
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long was the trailer in this type of weather before you took the reading?


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

heated underbelly?????


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

66 degrees in the camper, 18 degrees outside, 25 mph winds sustained overnight - yielded frozen hot water pipes and no running toilet water this past Monday & Tuesday on the maiden 07 voyage. OOOOPS, now Im waiting for this hard freeze in Minnesota to pass to see how many pipes I have to replace


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I'll let you know tomorrow its 70 inside and going to be 22 outside. Hose is disconnected running on th epump for the night.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> I'll let you know tomorrow its 70 inside and going to be 22 outside. Hose is disconnected running on th epump for the night.
> 
> John


Good luck with that...


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I've been down to 14* for several nights with no problems.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> How long was the trailer in this type of weather before you took the reading?


In my case it had been ~20 hours with the heat on. I'd brought it up from freezing however and there was quite a wind blowing. I should mention that all tanks are empty except for a little pink from the winterizing. Good luck to all of those that are trying it for real this weekend!


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

I think "heated underbelly" is short for "whatever leaks out of the furnace system" or more scientifically speaking "furnace system inefficiencies used to maintain underbelly climate control"


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hokie said:


> I think "heated underbelly" is short for "whatever leaks out of the furnace system" or more scientifically speaking "furnace system inefficiencies used to maintain underbelly climate control"


Although more accurate, that description is going to make it harder for the marketing folks to sell trailers!


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

To me heated underbelly means the reason why no heat blows out of the vent by the bunk beds. I will say temps have been in the low 20's and didnt get above freezing and Im still ok. furn. is set at 70. So I guess there is a plus. Kinda like falling into a pile of $#[email protected] and smelling like a rose.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Whatever the case - marketing hype or intentional - if it extends the camping season for my Outback, it's OK with me!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

